# Dave's Digital Art Stuff



## Davidchao23 (Dec 16, 2018)

And Dave's the name.

Today, I have something different than replies to threads. I have _A R T. _I've been doing this art stuff for at least 3 or 4 years now, and I've improved a lot through my eyes. If you're wondering.  But instead of the talk, I'll just give yall' the picturrres



Spoiler:  Art Stuff


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd like to think that Dave can do better than just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  x6


----------



## Davidchao23 (Dec 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'd like to think that Dave can do better than just
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I do suck at using this site, I fixed it up but there's still two "IMG"


----------



## x65943 (Dec 16, 2018)

Davidchao23 said:


> Wow, I do suck at using this site, I fixed it up but there's still two "IMG"


I can't see anything still


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 16, 2018)

Yup, still broken on our end. Could you perhaps just copy and paste the pictures and then link to the DeviantArt account? Or is it DeviantArt that's being stupid?


----------



## Davidchao23 (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm pretty sure DA's just being stupid hold on I'll try again


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 17, 2018)

So if that's the case, I'd upload the works here directly (maybe with a watermark?) rather than copying from DeviantArt. When you copy a picture, the website you're copying into constantly tries to pull the image from the source website and that obviously isn't working right now.

Side note, but if I were you I'd drop DeviantArt completely and find another platform. In their ToS they basically state that the second you upload a work onto their website, you forfeit creative rights to it and they can sell it to, or use it for, whatever they damn well please


----------



## Davidchao23 (Dec 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So if that's the case, I'd upload the works here directly (maybe with a watermark?) rather than copying from DeviantArt. When you copy a picture, the website you're copying into constantly tries to pull the image from the source website and that obviously isn't working right now.
> 
> Side note, but if I were you I'd drop DeviantArt completely and find another platform. In their ToS they basically state that the second you upload a work onto their website, you forfeit creative rights to it and they can sell it to, or use it for, whatever they damn well please



True that, I have a Twitter too, but I seriously need to post there more

(oh yeah right I fixed the pictures I think)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 17, 2018)

Oh hey, those are lovely!


----------



## Davidchao23 (Dec 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh hey, those are lovely!


I'm glad you like em'!


----------



## jagzphoenix (Apr 27, 2019)

Aww shit, you are talented dude!


----------

